# Good Places to Meet Other Expats in PH?



## tdd1984 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi there anyone know of good places to meet other expats, good areas to network with others that been living here for a long time?


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Depends where you are really, pointless recommending somewhere in Manila if you're staying in Cebu.


----------

